# Do your hedgies have middle/last names?



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Just curious  
Since my baby is named after a character in a book, I often find myself calling her by the full name in the book (Alaska Lynn Young) at random times.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol. That's really cute. I don't have a full name for Nuala, but may have to come up with one


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't have a hedgie yet but when I had a dog she had a middle name. When she was being stubborn I'd use it. (Ginny Marie). Lol. I plan on giving my hedgie a middle name but I'm not sure yet. I'm gonna name her Avery.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love the idea for this thread  

All of our animals have silly names. Our West Highland Terrier mix is named Edward P. Puppy (the middle initial stands for pee, because when he was a puppy he would pee a little whenever he got excited :lol: ). One of our cats is Suzie 'Queen of Sheba' Extine (she is the queen of her domain :roll: ,last name is a family joke). And my hog Mildred is Mildred P. Pricklepants, the middle initial is just a joke on the dog's middle initial :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I guess I figured that their last name was our last name.  

But Pepper's full name is JoJo Peppercorn. (She was originally named Josephine, but hubby didn't like it - Jojo was a way to keep a bit of it)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

All my hogs and dogs have my last name, Thomason.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Its really up to the owner. For all pets alike, I give them my last name. It makes it seem they are more like family to me. Silly last names are cute, too. I have middle names for my pets and will call them by the first and middle name at times when they are stubborn, they are being too cute, or when they do something bad. At my house, we usually have silly nick names for them. Example, a poopy hedgehog could be called Hog in Boots. Someone should name their hedgehog that, lol.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Mine does! 
Munchkin Pumpkin Baranski

She had a middle name bc we couldn't decide on a first name but we chose Munchkin!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

"Mildred P Pricklepants" -- ha! I would call her by her full name constantly just for the fun of it..... great name!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Holly's is Holly B. Pricklethorn, and the B stands for Berry.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

readthebook2 said:


> "Mildred P Pricklepants" -- ha! I would call her by her full name constantly just for the fun of it..... great name!


Rollys off the tongue nicely, doesn't it? :lol: It took her a while to stop huffing at the hard K sound in the last name! :roll:



hedgiegirl1214 said:


> Holly's is Holly B. Pricklethorn, and the B stands for Berry.


That is too cute!  It almost sounds like Halle Berry, hehe.

My mom and I won't put our last name on our pets, because both of our last names have a reference to backsides and we find it embarrassing.  Her's is Butner, mine is Muraski (Mur-ass-key). So Milly got stuck with pants in her last name as her backside reference, haha! :lol:


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> My mom and I won't put our last name on our pets, because both of our last names have a reference to backsides and we find it embarrassing.  Her's is Butner, mine is Muraski (Mur-ass-key). So Milly got stuck with pants in her last name as her backside reference, haha! :lol:


 :lol: That is too funny! I love the way it rolls off the tongue though.

Same with Holly's full name! 


hedgiegirl1214 said:


> Holly's is Holly B. Pricklethorn, and the B stands for Berry.


Lovin all the prickle last names, too :3


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i have Daisy Mae which i didn't realize she has the same name as the Daisy in Beverly Hillbillies hehe and then I have Willow who doesn't have a middle name yet but I think she needs one!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ashh51191 said:


> i have Daisy Mae which i didn't realize she has the same name as the Daisy in Beverly Hillbillies hehe and then I have Willow who doesn't have a middle name yet but I think she needs one!


The old Beverly Hillibillies show had a Ellie Mae Clampett, that show was so funny :lol: I still watch it sometimes.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

No middle names but i do call pokey "mr okey dokey pokey"


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Archimedes' full name is: Archimedes Riot Caltrops Hochiwitchi Erebos Stockwell. XD

Riot is short for Iscariot, one of the other names we considered. Caltrops was my boyfriend's first hedgehog (a caltrop is a kind of spiky antipersonnel weapon made from nails or sharp wire). Hochiwitchi means 'hedgehog' in Romany; that one was the idea of Neil Gaiman, one of my favorite authors, when I asked for a name suggestion. Erebos is just a nod to Greek mythology, since I'm a mythology nut, and Stockwell is my boyfriend's last name.

His initials spell 'ARCHES', which is a sort of combination of his name, and Ares, which is the nickname we use.


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just came up with one. Dexter TheAwesomest. Because he is.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

moxieberry said:


> Archimedes' full name is: Archimedes Riot Caltrops Hochiwitchi Erebos Stockwell. XD
> 
> Riot is short for Iscariot, one of the other names we considered. Caltrops was my boyfriend's first hedgehog (a caltrop is a kind of spiky antipersonnel weapon made from nails or sharp wire). Hochiwitchi means 'hedgehog' in Romany; that one was the idea of Neil Gaiman, one of my favorite authors, when I asked for a name suggestion. Erebos is just a nod to Greek mythology, since I'm a mythology nut, and Stockwell is my boyfriend's last name.
> 
> His initials spell 'ARCHES', which is a sort of combination of his name, and Ares, which is the nickname we use.


I dont think its long enough, throw some more names in


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Well first of all my boyfriend is a weirdo and always calls animals kitty no matter what they are. Just cause its funny.  
So Dig is Diggory Muffins Marcussen the Kitty....


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

ashh51191 said:


> i have Daisy Mae which i didn't realize she has the same name as the Daisy in Beverly Hillbillies hehe and then I have Willow who doesn't have a middle name yet but I think she needs one!


My cat is Daisy Mae and I didn't know that either!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

alyssinreality said:


> ashh51191 said:
> 
> 
> > i have Daisy Mae which i didn't realize she has the same name as the Daisy in Beverly Hillbillies hehe and then I have Willow who doesn't have a middle name yet but I think she needs one!
> ...


I knew that. Sadly I think that dates both Larry and myself. :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


> I dont think its long enough, throw some more names in


I know, right? XD It's not like we use any of them besides Archimedes/Ares, but I'm a total name nerd, and this is the result, lol. Maybe it has something to do with the writer thing, who knows.


----------

